# Suche Spiele Notebook bis 1700.-€



## Honkybob (25. Januar 2010)

*Suche Spiele Notebook bis 1700.-€*

Hallo suche nen Spiele Notebook. zw. 1500.-€ und 1700.-€ es soll überwiegend zum spielen benutzt werden.
Hab schon so ein paar Eckdaten:
CPU I7 720 
Graka Geforce 260M optional im SLi für späteres nachrüsten 
Der Sockel der Graka sollte auch die nächsten 2 Generationen unterstützen
4 GB Ram
17" Zoll Display am liebsten matt aber das werd ich mir wohl abschminken können.
160er HD  größere kann ich immer noch nachkaufen
Und das Gehäuse am liebsten nicht in Klavierglanz Optik 
kein Blue Ray 
kein Blue Tooth
Nicht zu laut im normalbetrieb. Alienware bietet bei seinem MX17 Graka Onboard an + Geforce im Sli Mode
man kann dann die Geforce dazu oder abschalten was den Akku schont und die Ohren.
Aber ob es soetwas gibt weiß ich nicht.
War schon bei Deviltech

DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_HellMachine SLI #
Is natürlich ganz schön teuer und was die Stabilität des Gehäuses anbetrifft bzw die Lautstärke weiß ich nicht.

Bei Notebookguru gibts die Graka im Sli nur mit nem Quad Core doch bei nem I7 720 hab ich noch Luft nach oben was das Nachrüsten angeht.
So das wärs glaub ich alles 
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.  

Gruß HonkyBob


----------



## Pixelplanet (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele Notebook bis 1700.-€*

das mit graka nachrüsten wird wohl das größte problem werden die meisten sind ja verlötet

aber mal so als hinweiß

dir ist klar das dieses notebook von der leitung her es gerademal mit einem Rechner aufnehmen kann der dich vielleicht 600€ kosten würde ?

nur so als hinweiß...

meist ist es besser ein günstiges notebook zu kaufen und nen Rechner zum zocken zu haben


----------



## mephimephi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele Notebook bis 1700.-€*

Zum Spielen, Teile in Notebooks sind aber 30% langsamer als im Desktop Bereich, dass ist dir soweit klar?

Das Nachrüsten wird wohl auch schwer werden, kann aber sein das es sowas gibt, nur habe ich nichts gefunden bei meiner Suche

*Asus für 1539€*

*Mysn Notebook 1500€+*

hab nach Mysn gesucht und 1 schlechte und 7gute Bewertungen gefunden, bei denen kannst halt noch nen paar Dinge umbauen etc.
Gerade gesehen das der Notebook ne Akkulaufzeit von 1.5std. hat, dass ja super....


----------



## Ryokage (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele Notebook bis 1700.-€*

Also davon mal abgesehen, das meine Vorredner ja schon bemerkt haben, das Notebooks sehr teuer sind, ist vor allem der Knackpunkt, das ein 17" nicht mehr wirklich mobil ist. Zum rumtragen ist der zu schwer und zu groß, da ist 15,4" das absolute Maximum.
Bleibt also die Frage wozu du es brauchst. Aufrüsten ist auch so eine Sache, die Grakas sind im allgemeinen angelötet, nix Sockel, es gab ja mal ein System für Wechselkarten, aber ich glaub durchgesetzt hat sich das nicht wirklich.
Aufrüsten ist allein schon deshalb oft nicht möglich, weil die Kühlung haargenau auf die Komponenten abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Honkybob (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele Notebook bis 1700.-€*

Hallo danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Zum Zocken für Zuhause hab ich ja nen Game PC.
Und was das Nachrüsten der Graka. anbetrifft sagte man mir bei Notebookguru,das der Sockel für die nächsten 2 Generationen gedacht ist und zwar nicht 260 auf 280 sondern eher die 300er Serie die dann auch Direktx 11 unterstützt. Und wenn ich nen Laptop im Optionalen SLi Verbund haben will muß die 2. Graka ja später auch irgendwie herein kommen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die dann extra eingelötet wird ?
Habe selbst noch nen altes Terra Anima 1750 von Wortmann und mal hinein geschaut die Graka ist ne X800 und die kann man komplett mit der Kühlereinheit vom Mainboard ziehen. Ich denke das wird dann ähnlich sein ?  Mir gehts auch nicht um die Akku Laufzeit ich will nur nicht zum Zocken meinen Game PC mitschleppen die Zeiten sind vorbei und das Gewicht spielt auch keine Rolle.


----------



## Pixelplanet (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele Notebook bis 1700.-€*

wenn es dir auch um dx11 geht warte lieber ab bis es nen notebook mit ner hd5870 gibt

dann hast du wesentlich bessere leistung als mit der gtx280m und dx11

es gibt einige wenige notebook die für die graka einen ich glaub MXM slot oder so haben diese kann man dann auch tauschen

ob es treiber usw. dafür gibt ist dann die nächste frage

ausserdem kosten notebook grakas nen vermögen

 und zum sli würde ich sagen wenn du dir ein notebook kaufst indem 2 grakas drin sind, sind die ja schon drin und von einem notebook mit einer graka indem du eine zweite nachrüsten kann hab ich noch nix gehört


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele Notebook bis 1700.-€*

Das G73 von Asus wird was für dich sein. 
DX11 fähige GPU, I 7 CPU, 1 TB HDD, Blue Ray, 17 " Full HD , 8 GB ram.
soll so 1600 € kosten und hat in den 1. Tests 13000 3D Mark 06 Punkte geschaft.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele Notebook bis 1700.-€*

Sli nachrüsten usw. würd ich sein lassen - es ist so gut wie immer besser, wenn du das Notebook irgendwann verkaufst und dir dann von dem Geld plus dem Geld, was eine einzelne in Deinem Fall 260m kosten würde (sofern man überhaupt eine bekommt) ein neues Notebook kaufen - da kriegst du garatiert was insgesamt besseres. Graka aufrüsten hat ich bisher nur als "lohnenswert" erwiesen, wenn man einen wirklich schlechten Grafikchip durch einen Mittelklassechip ersetzen konnte. Aber bessere Grafikchips/Karten sind einfach nur sauteuer.

Und Dir scheint es ja um LANs zu gehen, wenn du nen "guten" PC zu Hause hast? Vlt. wäre es dann auch ratsamer, sich einen nur 800-900€-Laptop zu holen, mit dem alle aktuellen Spiele noch laufen, und dann in nem Jahr halt Verkauf und nen neuen, und dann immer 1x jahr Verkauf + neuen. Wenn du nämlich das doppelte zahlst, verdoppelt sich die leistung bei weitem noch nicht, d.h mit nem 1700€-Notebook erkaufst Du Dir eine etwas bessere Grafik für teuer Geld... 

Müßtest halt nur akzeptieten, dass du bei den Details Einschränkungen hast, wobei man bei LANs ja idR eh nicht die ALLERneusten Spiele zockt. Das wäre meine Überlegung, FALLS es um LANs geht


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele Notebook bis 1700.-€*



Honkybob schrieb:


> Hallo danke erstmal für die Antworten.
> Zum Zocken für Zuhause hab ich ja nen Game PC.
> Und was das Nachrüsten der Graka. anbetrifft sagte man mir bei Notebookguru,das der Sockel für die nächsten 2 Generationen gedacht ist und zwar nicht 260 auf 280 sondern eher die 300er Serie die dann auch Direktx 11 unterstützt. Und wenn ich nen Laptop im Optionalen SLi Verbund haben will muß die 2. Graka ja später auch irgendwie herein kommen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die dann extra eingelötet wird ?
> Habe selbst noch nen altes Terra Anima 1750 von Wortmann und mal hinein geschaut die Graka ist ne X800 und die kann man komplett mit der Kühlereinheit vom Mainboard ziehen. Ich denke das wird dann ähnlich sein ?  Mir gehts auch nicht um die Akku Laufzeit ich will nur nicht zum Zocken meinen Game PC mitschleppen die Zeiten sind vorbei und das Gewicht spielt auch keine Rolle.


Wie kommst Du drauf das die 300er Serie DX11 unterstützt?? Tun Sie nicht!! Lediglich der Herstellungsprozess ist in 40Nm..die Leistung etwas besser und GTS350M/360M haben GDDR5 Speicher und haben DX10.1 Unterstützung..die kleinen nur 10.0!
Mein Asus G60JX mit i5430M und GTS360M schafft im 3D06 mit CPU Standart Takt 10664 Punkte im 3D06! Dabei ist aber die Graka von Asus gedrosselt...etwa 100Mhz weniger Shader und 200Mhz weniger Speichertakt! Mit neuen Treiber und OC auf NV Werte ist da schon noch was drin!
alles in allem schlägt mein G60 das Vorgängermodell mit dem T9400 und der GTX260...also die GTS360 ist überraschend gut und schnell!


----------

